# GPU-Z 0.45 vbios save



## CCHK (Sep 1, 2010)

With this new version i couldn't save vbios - on 0.44 it's possible
GPU is ATI mobility radeon HD5870
is it normal ? thank


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 2, 2010)

W1zzard will properly fix that too in a new build or version bcs the newest 0.4.5 has problem with saving Nvidia GeForce GTX4x0 serie bios ^^


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2010)

CCHK said:


> With this new version i couldn't save vbios - on 0.44 it's possible
> GPU is ATI mobility radeon HD5870
> is it normal ? thank



it worked on a previous version?


you can just use RBE in the meantime, its another program we host here that worked on my 5870 a few days ago.


----------



## DOM (Sep 2, 2010)

i couldnt save the bios from a 4870 also older ver worked


----------



## CCHK (Sep 2, 2010)

ty for reply - hope and waiting next version


----------



## CCHK (Sep 3, 2010)

0.46 work now for vbios save
thank very much


----------

